# Show more Temeschburgers/Timisora Tumblers



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

There have Temeschburgers/Timisora Tumblers (depends on which name you go with) in the USA for several years now and they appear sometimes at shows. Some of us interested in the breed would like to see more at the shows. Lets increase the participation and breeding of this delightful breed... so if you raise them please show them in 2007!! Attached photo of a Black pair.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are lovely birds. I've never seen that breed before.

Margarret


----------



## ditzzu (May 23, 2007)

they are from Romania,and they aren't a rare bread,i take a picture from my book so u can see it.


http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01062007233bm7.jpg


if u zoom the picture u can read other detailes


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Very intersting book, they are as "Rare" breed in the USA because they are not widespread and few appear at shows. They are covered by the Rare Breeds Pigeon Club because there is not a breed specific USA club that promotes them. Like many breeds that are popular and common in other countries, they are not plentiful in the USA - but increasing in popularity.

Thanks for sharing the pages from the book, what book is that and is it available for ordering?

Thanks

Link


----------



## ditzzu (May 23, 2007)

yes it is,it cost ~ 10 euro.timisoara tumbler are in usa like birms in romania,i m looking for a pair since last 2 month.but no luck.i will give a web site with all the romanian breeds and if someone wants detailes to a specific one i can upload some pics from the book


http://www.pigeons-romania.ro/index.php?action=rase


----------

